# iCal, iCloud et plusieurs comptes iCloud



## muld (5 Mai 2012)

Salut !

J'ai une adresse email sur Gmail que j'ai configuré avec Icloud et tout fonctionne bien jusqu'a maintenant.
Je veut changer d'adresse email mais le pb c'est que d'un compte a l'autre toute les entrées que j'ai faite sur Ical disparaissent forcement parce que j'ai changer de Mail/Compte Icloud..

Comment je fais pour recopier le contenu du Calendrier d'un compte a l'autre pour ne plus utilisé mon autre adresse Icloud mais la nouvelle ???

Pour les contacts je peut les copiers en dur sur mon mac mais pas le calendrier...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

On peut exporter le calendrier comme le carnet d'adresse. Puis l'importer sur l'autre compte. Enfin si j'ai bien compris ce que vois souhaitez faire.


----------



## muld (6 Mai 2012)

Solution trouvée :

Quand on change d'adresse email on doit tout perdre dans l'ordinateur.
Lors de la configuration sur un ipad ou iphone il suffit de supprimer le compte icloud (sur l'ipad) mais de conserver les données du calendrier.
Une fois qu'on a garder les entrées du calendrier et configurer l'autre compte sur icloud il suffit d'attendre que l'ipad se synchronise et le calendrier est synchro sur tout les idevice..
J'ai pas été super clair moi meme j'ai du mal a me comprendre si jamais vous avez le meme pb ecrivez moi un mail


----------



## qinaixiuor (9 Mai 2012)

Quand on change d'adresse email on doit tout perdre dans l'ordinateur.


----------

